# JD 2750 Hydraulics Gone



## graalamat77 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi. First time poster, need some help. I have a JD 2750 with a 245 Loader, and was using it today around the property pushing up and removing some trees/brush etc. Had a big box blade on the back of the tractor. At one point the lift arm (the threaded part) came lose from the housing and the box blade went crashing down. At this point, everything other than the broken lift arm was fine. I moved the arms up and down to remove the box blade, no problems. Then a few minutes later, everything is gone. No rear lift arms, no power steering, no loader controls. Seems as though something just kind of turned off?? Maybe I hit something to disengage the hydra pump? No fluid on the ground, rear end is full. Someone tell me what the heck went wrong. Thanks


----------

